# Filter adapter



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a 364 IH that has a cartridge type oil filter. Does anybody know of a adapter to convert this to a spin on type filter? The dealer says that IH doesn't make one. Perhaps another company does. Any ideas?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*spin on*

Dana,
I know you will like the spin on a lot better if you can find one.The one I put on my Ford 5000 deisel makes changing the oil a lot simpler and less messy. I got mine from the Ford dealer.That doesn't help you any,but I am making the point that I have never seen an adapter for a spin on filter as an after market item.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Dana, what engine does the 364 have? I think it might be the American version of the 354 which was a comon tractor here in Canada. Also what years were they made?

As for a spin on adapter, I've never seen one for an IH. If your filter housing base bolts on, one could probably be made at a machine shop. Likely costly tho.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know if it has full pressure filtration or not, but they make a remote mount filter for car/truck engines. You can get them at any speed shop, or performance parts dealers on the web. They have one, or two filter mounts available, and use the big "Ford style" filter. If the tractor has bypass filtering, I don't know if it will work though.


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for the input folks. I'm gonna look around at some auto parts stores this weekend.


----------

